# اخيرا وجدت يسوع



## sam_msm (8 أغسطس 2009)

ربى يسوع أنت قدوس وينبوع القداسة 
واتحدت بنا وصرت لنا الحياة التى نحيا بها 

ولهذا قلت كونوا قديسين كما أن أباكم قدوس
وانأ أعيش فى وسط العالم الذى أحل الدنس 

العالم الذى أصبحت تجارته الرابحة فى كل مكان 
هى تجارة الدنس وإثارة الشهوات 

وأنا الضعيف كثيرا ما اسقط بخداع العالم
وأقبل بدون أن أدرى أفكار العالم الدنسة

كثيرا ما تدخل تصورات الشر الى مخيلتي 
وتدنس فكرى وعندما أحاول أن اختلى بك

وأحاول أن أسبح بمخيلتي فى تصور وجهك القدوس
أجد فكرى مريض وعاجز لأنه ملوث بصور العالم الفاسدة

عندما أحاول أبحث عن صوتك الحنون فى داخلي 
أجد ضجيج من الأصوات القذرة التى تركت لها أذني

أجلس حزين ومكسور النفس وأبكى وعيني مرفوعه نحوك
ولكن لانك متحنن ورؤف تمد يدك وتلمس اذنى وتشرق بنور وجهك

فينبر ذهنى وفكرى ولمست يدك تُطهر كياني كله مما تعلق به من أدناس العالم
فأشعر بقوة القداسة تسرى فى أعضائي ويقفز قلبى فرحا والانتصار يملئني بالأمل 

فأهب الى الشخوص فى وجهك القدوس وأشعر بالشبع الحقيقي الذى جُلت بعيدا عنك أبحث عنه!
فارتمى فى حضنك واصرخ بقلبي أن لا تتركني أضيع نفسي فى العالم

ربى يسوع أنت كل شيء أنت نهاية جميع الأشياء والاحتياجات
أنت الفرح الحقيقي التى تُريده نفسي وتفتش عنه

يارب العالم لا يُقدم الا الفساد والموت وكثيرا ما أقبل هذا الفساد
هذه هى حماقتى يارب أظن أن العالم ممكن أن يُقدم لى عزاء فى وقت ضعفى

ولكن هذا غباء فالعالم لايملك عزاء بل لهو وتسيلية باطلة تسرق العمر من الانسان
ليفوق على مرارة وحسرة وندم ,اما العزاء الحقيقى فهو من روحك القدوس

حبيبيى يسوع وجدت فوجدت كل شيئ ,وجدت فشبعت نفسى تماما 
وجدت فوجدت كل ما تحتاجه نفسى ومعك لا أُريد شيئاُ  أخر

القداسة هى طريقنا وليس لنا طريق أخر لابد أن أصم أذنى عن جميع أصوات العالم الشريرة
حتى أسمع أحن وأروع صوت فى الوجود كله أسمعه فى داخلي

لابد أن احول عينى عن مناظر العالم الشريرة التى تحرمنى من رؤية وجهك الالهي
لان وجهك الالهى أبرع جمالا من كل البشر

أعنى يارب وأمسك بنفسي وقودنى أنت فى طريق الحياة
وأعطيني الإرادة القوية فى رفض كل ما هو من العالم ضدك بلا ندامة 

انت مستقبلي يا يسوع فأمسك بك بكل حياتي فأمسك انت بى 
لانى مهما أمسكت انا فقوتي لا شيئ ولكن قوتك أنت كل شيء


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات جميلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

رووووووووعه يا سام 
ميرررررسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mera22 (9 أغسطس 2009)

*انت مستقبلي يا يسوع فأمسك بك بكل حياتي فأمسك انت بى 
لانى مهما أمسكت انا فقوتي لا شيئ ولكن قوتك أنت كل شيء
ميرسي كتير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك[/b]*​


----------



## ponponayah (9 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدااااا
ميرسى بجد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## sam_msm (17 أغسطس 2010)

أشكركم على محبتكم المسيح يبارك فيكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2010)

*
منتهى الشكر ليكم


رائع جداا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم​*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

> انت مستقبلي يا يسوع فأمسك بك بكل حياتي فأمسك انت بى



*آمين...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبي...*


----------



## kalimooo (10 سبتمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sam_msm (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ربنا يبارك فيكم وفى حياتكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربى يسوع أنت كل شيء أنت نهاية جميع الأشياء والاحتياجات
أنت الفرح الحقيقي التى تُريده نفسي وتفتش عنه

يارب العالم لا يُقدم الا الفساد والموت وكثيرا ما أقبل هذا الفساد
هذه هى حماقتى يارب أظن أن العالم ممكن أن يُقدم لى عزاء فى وقت ضعفى

ولكن هذا غباء فالعالم لايملك عزاء بل لهو وتسيلية باطلة تسرق العمر من الانسان
ليفوق على مرارة وحسرة وندم ,اما العزاء الحقيقى فهو من روحك القدوس

كلمات جميله فوق الوصف
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## sam_msm (12 ديسمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربى يسوع أنت كل شيء أنت نهاية جميع الأشياء والاحتياجات
> أنت الفرح الحقيقي التى تُريده نفسي وتفتش عنه
> 
> يارب العالم لا يُقدم الا الفساد والموت وكثيرا ما أقبل هذا الفساد
> ...



شكرا المسيح يبارك حياتك


----------

